# Trailer / Enclosed Shuttle Transporter?



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

On the off chance... does anybody have a trailer or enclosed shuttle transporter to accommodate a Skyline GT-R or R35 for sale?

Ideally one with wheel/tyre carrier, storage, electric winch, can be twin or tri axle.

Please PM let me know a price / location / condition etc.

Thanks!


----------

